# PC Games Hardware verschenkt 50 Extended-Ausgaben



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware verschenkt 50 Extended-Ausgaben gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware verschenkt 50 Extended-Ausgaben


----------



## buzty (7. Juni 2009)

dann mach ich doch glatt mal mit 
die ausgabe fand ich übrigens wegen der tuning- und aufrüst-teile gut, hab ich damals direkt umgesetzt 

(tut mir leid, hatte jetzt keine zeit mehr mich zu rasieren )


----------



## HeadCrack0r (7. Juni 2009)

Habe momentan leider keine PCGH hier liegen :/
Aber coole Aktion ^^


----------



## alleinherrscher (7. Juni 2009)

Ich mach auch mit...HALLO WELT!!!

Ach und: Der Bericht über den Core i7 war sehr informativ!! (Ausgabe 04/2009)


----------



## Driftking007 (7. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal schnell ein heft abräumen 

Ich fand die ausgabe 12/08 cool da man den Core i7 getestet hat und sich darauf mein freund einen gekauft hat.

Gruß
Driftking007


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2009)

09/2006 - Meine Lieblingsausgabe. Das Intel vs. AMD-Special war das geilst das bisher drin war!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

Da kann man sehen was für Vorteile es hat so spät schlafen zu gehen, hatten meine Eltern mal widda unrecht xD

Diese Ausgabe gefällt mir besonders da sehr viel übder die Phneom 2 drin steht.

Und Sorry es is schon spät seh etwas mitgenommen aus.


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

Yeah ich schaff es noch^^
Hier das pic: Hoffe so geht es auch! als offizielles ebook.

PC Games Hardware DAS HARDWARE-MAGAZIN FÜR PC-SPIELER Ausgabe 06/2009 zum download als pdf-epaper bei epaperstar als pdf, emagazine, etc.




Edit: nochma genauer mein lieblings artikel^^


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Da kann man sehen was für Vorteile es hat so spät schlafen zu gehen, hatten meine Eltern mal widda unrecht xD
> 
> Diese Ausgabe gefällt mir besonders da sehr viel übder die Phneom 2 drin steht.
> 
> Und Sorry es is schon spät seh etwas mitgenommen aus.



Hab ich auch grade so gedacht xD

@ PCGH ich bin treuer Abo-Kunde und brauche deßhalb keine Ausgabe


----------



## sYntaX (7. Juni 2009)

Nice Aktion! 
Freue mich schon auf den Extended-Teil. PCGH ist einfach die geilste Zeitschrift


----------



## Skywalker7001 (7. Juni 2009)

blöd dass ich ein abo hab^^
hab die schon, hätt sonst mitgemacht xD bisschen später ins btt zu gehen kann sich manchmal wirklich lohnen))
is ne coole aktion


----------



## _Basti_ (7. Juni 2009)

Also hab mal die neuste Ausgabe genommen (war halt die oberste auf dem Stapel)

ps. die Sonnenbrille ist nur um meine Augenringe zu verstecken weil es so spät ist


----------



## Nelson (7. Juni 2009)

Hehe jaja die Tuning Bibel für meinen Phenom2


----------



## Frostbite (7. Juni 2009)

Man, wollte gerade schlafen gehen und bin da doch gerade nochmal schnell aufgeschreckt. 

Die 07/09 ist meine Lieblingsausgabe, weil es die aktuellste ist, und ich immer frischen Lesestoff brauche. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbite (7. Juni 2009)

Ist abe rauch kompliziert. lol


----------



## Astimon (7. Juni 2009)

Das ist meine erste PCGH  (Ja, ich weiß die ist noch nicht alt^^)

Diese Aktion ist perfekt getimed, nächste Ausgabe beginnt das Abo, die jetztige hatte mein Zeitschriftenhändler nichtmehr


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (7. Juni 2009)

Hab mir mal die 06/07 rausgegriffen. Beinahe schon antik 
[URL=http://img3.imagebanana.com/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Straycat33 (7. Juni 2009)

HAllo zusammen!

Das ist ja mal eine Super Aktion --- ich bin dabei!

Viele Grüße


----------



## mr_cky (7. Juni 2009)

Man man man und das um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (7. Juni 2009)

Hab mir mal die 06/07 rausgegriffen. Beinahe schon antik 
ImageBanana - 0607.jpg


----------



## EyeForce (7. Juni 2009)

die ausgabe ist alt aber ich fand sie ganz gut wegen dem ganzen tricks zu xp und vista


----------



## no_RIB (7. Juni 2009)

Skywalker7001 schrieb:


> blöd dass ich ein abo hab^^
> hab die schon, hätt sonst mitgemacht xD bisschen später ins btt zu gehen kann sich manchmal wirklich lohnen))
> is ne coole aktion



jap..identisch!


----------



## stuka7 (7. Juni 2009)

Fast schon schade dass ich die schon hab


----------



## Xeonus (7. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal ein Grund, dass ich mich hier registriert habe!
Super Aktion ^^
Here you go:
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1424/img0108.jpg


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (7. Juni 2009)

stuka7 schrieb:


> Fast schon schade dass ich die schon hab


Wollte mir die eigentlich bald kaufen ... das warten hat sich geloht  (Sowohl zu kaufen, als auhc zu Bett zu gehen^^)
geile Aktion!


----------



## majokaese (7. Juni 2009)

Nicht die beste Qualität, aber als Beweisfoto reicht's 

Die aktuelle ist mein Favorit  Freu mich aber jetzt schon drauf, mal den Extended Teil zu sehen 

http://imgbox.de/users/public/images/o3305i22.jpg


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

die ausgabe intressiert mich besonders weil da alles mit AMDs aufstieg begann 
---> PhenomII die stest vom Shanghai und Deneb Chip Namen^^

sry für das unaufgeräumte zimmer 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## BenF (7. Juni 2009)

Mehr Leistung zum Nulltarif 
06/2008
Ich liebe OC- Artikel


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass PDFs auch zählen (is übrigens ganz ehrlich von epaperstar gekauft!).


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. Juni 2009)

Ausgabe 07/2004: Athlon 64 & Radeon X800 Pro (die Namen des Jahres 2004)

Wie man an dem Bild sehr gut erkennen kann, befinden sich meine Wenigkeit als auch die Kamera bereits im Halbschlaf. Es könnte aber auch einfach nur daran liegen das meine bessere das Bild aufgenommen hat.

_EDIT: Bild entfernt._


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Juni 2009)

Ich mit der PCGH*X*  04/2008!!!


----------



## Dark_ (7. Juni 2009)

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, aber hatte nur Handycam zur Hand.

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7617/img0013yez.jpg


----------



## Browni (7. Juni 2009)

Die Neuste, da mir mein CPU-Läufter viel zu laut ist und dringend durch einen Leisen ersetzt werden sollte.


----------



## Dude (7. Juni 2009)

Bonjour !
Ich und meine ständige "Gute-Nacht-Lektüre".Hier die für mich derzeit beste, die Ausgabe 02/2009.Interessante Themen wie GTX 295 und CPU-Kühler...


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2009)

Mit Extended Ausgabe 12/08.
Sry für die schlechte Qualität des Bildes aber mein Handy ist nicht das beste......

Ach übrigends so sieht man aus wenn man den ganzen Tag L4D bzw. TF2 zockt .....


----------



## Juzamdjinn (7. Juni 2009)

12/2008 XD es gibt doch nichts über einen riesen großen grafikkartentest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deep_Roller (7. Juni 2009)

..so schnell wird man zum Forenmitglied...auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## bratak1991 (7. Juni 2009)

Mensch PCGH. Ihr seit ja geil, was ich um die Uhrzeit mit meinem HANDY noch machen muss...  aber gerne

war grad am Stalker zoggn^^

Ausgabe12/08 extendes... war toll, mit mousepad


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2009)

Ausgabe 08/2008... war der Grund für meine neue GraKa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tex_w (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Da hatte ich mir sogar mal die extended gegönnt.^^ (12/2008)


----------



## smithi20 (7. Juni 2009)

Ausgabe 02/08

Diese Ausgabe war meine erste und verhalf mir zu meinem neuem hobby, das zusammenbauen von PC`s, seit dem ist diese Zeitschrift ein muss in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## sirhot (7. Juni 2009)

01/2007  der Test von Vista Final hatte mich interessiert.

coole aktion um die uhrzeit


----------



## Naut (7. Juni 2009)

Bin ich froh das ich hier noch am surfen bin 
Ich erinnere mich gerne noch an sie PCGH vom 02/04 (SONDERHEFT) das war die Zeit wo ich mir damals die beliebte und erste ATI-Karte von ASUS kaufte. Das war damals meine erste sehr teuere Karte. Wer aufgepasst hat weis das es unteranderrem die 9800XT von ASUS war.


----------



## xxl-et (7. Juni 2009)

Yeppie!
Mit altem PII Board!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. Juni 2009)

hätte ich sie mir heute noch nicht gekauft....das heißt gestern
würde ich jetzt ein Foto von der 06/´2009 machen 
die "GEFORCE-Bibel" hatte es mir angetan ^^


----------



## S_Fischer (7. Juni 2009)

ich würd sagen ich bin noch ganz knapp dabei 

Das bin ich (es gibt bestimmt bessere Fotos) und meine absolute Lieblingsausgabe seit dem ich pcgh kenne, die 10/2007, grade die Tabelle "Overclocking-Potenzial von Grafikkarten" auf Seite 113 hat mir immer eine Orientierung beim ocen von grakas gegeben, leider hab ich jetzt eine 275 da hilft mir das auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (7. Juni 2009)

Hier folgt noch ein Bild 

EDIT: Ich hoffe ich war schnell genug und das Bild reicht euch, hab nur eine Billigwebcam mit viel zu kurzem Kabel


----------



## n1u-niu (7. Juni 2009)

PCGH for president!!!1

*Bild gelöscht*

EDIT:
Achja, zur Ausgabe 01/2009
Core i7 vs. Phenom 2: Es ist schön zu lesen, dass AMD wieder mal eine "Waffe" hat, mit der es Intel unter Druck setzen kann. ^^


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

Moinsen!

Ganz schön knapp..grad mit ein Pokertunier fertig geworden...hartes Match, daher noch ein wenig ernst (Platz 13 von 1000, gibt sogar bisschen Dollars für).

Keine fünf Stunden her, frisch von Rewe

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juni 2009)

Auf auf, zwei gibts noch


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf auf, zwei gibts noch


 
Kann ich noch mal

Spass muss sein..rüüüps

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## markyhh (7. Juni 2009)

so, dann hier mein beitrag auf die schnelle und das um diese uhrzeit...

edit: wie läuft denn das mit der adresse?


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (7. Juni 2009)

Sry für zustand von Mensch und Material aber is schon spät 

http://saved.im/mtiwnzk4y3gy/p07-06-09_0300.jpg


----------



## nascar4444 (7. Juni 2009)

ganz schön spät. hoffe habs gerade noch so geschafft.

http://www.abload.de/img/foto0342yvyt.jpg


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Sry für zustand von Mensch und Material aber is schon spät
> 
> http://saved.im/mtiwnzk4y3gy/p07-06-09_0300.jpg


 


Looool, hast du dich etwa vorm Spiegel fotografiert
Trotz alldem, hast es geschaft...gratulation zum letzten Platz

Mfg Schm1ddi
ps: obwohl...waren da nicht zwei drei Beträge ohne Foto/s? Wer schnell zählen kann, und DSl 16000 hat soll mal zu sehen, evtl.  besteht da die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (7. Juni 2009)

Schm1ddi schrieb:


> Looool, hast du dich etwa vorm Spiegel fotografiert
> Trotz alldem, hast es geschaft...gratulation zum letzten Platz
> 
> Mfg Schm1ddi



Ne mit der vorderen Kamera vom Viewty  Spiegel hab ich nich im Zimmer is vllt auch besser 

Thx ^^


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Ne mit der vorderen Kamera vom Viewty  Spiegel hab ich nich im Zimmer is vllt auch besser
> 
> Thx ^^


 

Sry, bist nicht der letzt glückliche
Sind noch paar Stellen offen...

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juni 2009)

Gratulation an alle "Nachtschwärmer/Gewinner", hätte echt nicht gedacht das es um die Uhrzeit dann doch so schnell geht.


----------



## Nobbis (7. Juni 2009)

zu blöd, hab sie schon gekauft ... ach man ey


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (7. Juni 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gratulation an alle "Nachtschwärmer/Gewinner", hätte echt nicht gedacht das es um die Uhrzeit dann doch so schnell geht.
> 
> Ihr "Computersüchtigen".



Gut das dus besser machst


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Gut das dus besser machst


 
Loooool!!!
Hat er schon gefixt sein Kommentar, wie geil ist das denn!!!!
Looooooooool!!!

Mfg Schm1ddi

ps: Die fiese Fliese, lustiger Nick


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juni 2009)

Verdammt, euch entgeht auch garnix.


----------



## S_Fischer (7. Juni 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Hier folgt noch ein Bild
> 
> EDIT: Hmm ich glaube ich habe meine alten Hefte letztens alle entsorgt, finde nur noch eine normale "PC Games" (mit Doom3 aufm Cover  ) und ... ein Gamestar Hardware Sonderheft hätte ich noch


 
ich glaube der is weggepenntgibts eigentlich noch plätze?

edit: doch nicht weggepannt, hat grad geändert als ich geantwortet hab xd


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

Zähle schnell die Bilder durch..wie ich schon sagte, evtl. haste noch Glück.
Mach mit und have fun

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt, euch entgeht auch garnix.


 
Einfach zu geil...ich schmunzel mir hier grad ein zurecht, das wäre eindeutig besser für das Foto gekommen...

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (7. Juni 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ich glaube der is weggepenntgibts eigentlich noch plätze?


 
Ich hab noch ein PDF gefunden, an die Kiste mit den Print-Ausgaben im Keller komm ich leider nicht ran


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein PDF gefunden, an die Kiste mit den Print-Ausgaben im Keller komm ich leider nicht ran


 
Dann hol schnell Diffuse_Kit raus, riskiere was auch immer -no risk no fun

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (7. Juni 2009)

Schm1ddi schrieb:


> Dann hol schnell Diffuse_Kit raus, riskiere was auch immer -no risk no fun
> 
> Mfg Schm1ddi


 
Das ist mir zu der späten Stunde dann doch zu nervenaufreibend 

PS: Ich hab beim durchzählen der Hochgeladenen Bilder nur 44 gezählt... vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar da... aber vielleicht kann ich auch nur nicht richtig zählen


----------



## Schm1ddi (7. Juni 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich um die Zeit nicht mehr die Kraft
> 
> PS: Ich hab beim durchzählen der Hochgeladenen Bilder nur 44 gezählt... vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar da... aber vielleicht kann ich auch nur nicht richtig zählen


 
Meine ich doch, ich habe auch irgendwas mit 44 oder 47 gezählt!
Hehe, vl. bleibt das so biste morgen wieder fit bist

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## Dark_ (7. Juni 2009)

Ich komm auch auf 44. Also sollten noch Plätze frei sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juni 2009)

Go go go


----------



## DerZwerg (7. Juni 2009)

kein interesse also viel spaß leute


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. Juni 2009)

Schm1ddi schrieb:


> [...] ich habe auch irgendwas mit 44 [...] gezählt!



Habe ich auch nach 2-mal Zählen.

*6 Sind also noch frei!*

(meine strahlende Wenigkeit bleibt lieber anonym...)



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Go go go



4 Uhr morgens?! Leute!


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Juni 2009)

Als ich das gerade auf pcgh.de gelesen habe, hab ich sofort gerufen: "Peg, hol' mal die Kamera und die PCGH." Aber die PCGH hat sie natürlich nicht gefunden in meiner Playboy-Sammlung...


----------



## coolbigandy (7. Juni 2009)

Ein bissle Wilson Style


----------



## YankeeF (7. Juni 2009)

Da war wieder der Selbstauslöser schneller als ich


----------



## ernei (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

da will ich doch auch dabei sein. Vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar Tips für meine nächste PC Bau Session.
Die Geforce Bibel war übrigens bestens.


----------



## RHehl (7. Juni 2009)

Sooo:
Zwar noch sau verpennt, aber es kommt ja zum glück auf zeit an:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=07062009089jc75.jpg


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

Das war wikrlich ne coole Aktion, ( ja jetzts eh ich besser aus als auf dem Bild) 

Wollte nur mal NAchfragen wie das mit der Adresse Funktioniert?
Danke schonmal, und den Schönen Guten Morgen häng ich jetzt halt hintendran.


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich fands auch ne Coole Sache 

So was sollte man öfters machen 

Ich denke wir werden dann wohl ne Mail bekommen wegen Adresse oder


----------



## CDL (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe ich bin noch unter den 50^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-Pitt (7. Juni 2009)

noch totalverschlafen........ gähn


keine zeit mehr mich frisch zu machen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich müsste es doch auch noch geschaft haben.


----------



## Xeonus (7. Juni 2009)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da will ich doch auch dabei sein. Vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar Tips für meine nächste PC Bau Session.
> Die Geforce Bibel war übrigens bestens.



Yep, die letzte Extended Ausgabe war wirklich ein sehr gutes Kompendium für all meine Geforce Fragen!


----------



## K-Pitt (7. Juni 2009)

war ziemlich schwierig, die zeitschrift mitn Gipsarm fest zuhalten, aber was tut man nicht alles für PCGH


----------



## david16 (7. Juni 2009)

Bitte lass mich nicht der 51. sein
edit -- schade zu spät


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. Juni 2009)

david16 schrieb:


> Bitte lass mich nicht der 51. sein



Nein, bist der 53te. CDL war der letzte. 


Jetzt aber richtig:----------*Hinter CDL** (6 Posts zurück) ist Sense*----------

*Edit*

Sorry, K-Pitt und Bigdaddy203 für die falsche Angabe...


----------



## K-Pitt (7. Juni 2009)

wie funzt das jetzt mit der adressbekanntgabe oder wie oder wat ?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. Juni 2009)

K-Pitt schrieb:


> wie funzt das jetzt mit der adressbekanntgabe oder wie oder wat ?



Einfach per PN, denke ich. Entweder schreiben die einen an und man schickt die Adresse oder man muss sie selbst schicken.


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

Das würde ich mal den Mods überlassen, ich komme (incl. mir) auf 49 Einsendungen...

Auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr links mein zweites Ich und rechts die Zeitschrift 

Sorry für die Quali, meine Kamera liegt gerade nicht in Greifweite 

@all:

Kann irgendwer jetzt mal auflösen, wer noch gewonnen hat und wer nicht??? bitte


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. Juni 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal den Mods überlassen, ich komme (incl. mir) auf 49 Einsendungen...



Haste denn auch die Bilder in Form von Links mitgezählt?

*Edit*

Ne, CDl war der Letzte. 

Mein Gott, habe Post 7 und 8 auf Seite 8 nicht mitgezählt... *klatsch*

--verbessert---

*Edit2*

@Mods: Ihr solltet schon Mal zählen und aufpassen, dass nicht einfach User, die Posts ohne Bild vor den 50ten Bild haben, nicht einfach doch eines einfügen... wäre unfair.


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Haste denn auch die Bilder in Form von Links mitgezählt?


*

*
*Jep, habe ich...aber manche einsendungen sind ungültig, weil keine zeitschrift auf den bildern zu sehen ist.*
*
*


[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> @Mods: Ihr solltet schon Mal zählen und aufpassen, dass nicht einfach User, die Posts ohne Bild vor den 50ten Bild haben, nicht einfach doch eines einfügen... wäre unfair.



Stimmt, das wär' ganz gut!


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Adressen? Hat sich ein Mod schon geäußert?
lg


----------



## S_Fischer (7. Juni 2009)

@Mods: Ihr solltet schon Mal zählen und aufpassen, dass nicht einfach User, die Posts ohne Bild vor den 50ten Bild haben, nicht einfach doch eines einfügen... wäre unfair.[/QUOTE]

ich hab meins nur mit zensurstreifen versehen hatte aber schon eines beim erstellen drinne, also müste ich dabei sein, na los mod´s jetzt sagt uns wers hat und wer nicht, büdee


----------



## Astimon (7. Juni 2009)

Nu lasst doch erstmal den Montag rankommen, oder glaubt ihr heute arbeitet jemand?


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

Astimon schrieb:


> Nu lasst doch erstmal den Montag rankommen, oder glaubt ihr heute arbeitet jemand?



Daran hab ich garnicht gedacht xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2009)

Wäre es möglich Autogramme der Redaktion zu drauf bekommen?
Besonderen Wert lege ich dabei auf Eins von Henner Schröder und Thilo Bayer. 
Danke

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## EyeForce (7. Juni 2009)

gewinner:

*1. 2* 
*2. 4*
*3. 5*
*4. 6* 
*5. 7*
*6. 8*(kein heft gezeigt)
*7. 10*
*8. 12* 
*9. 13*
*10. 15*
*11. 16*
*12. 18*
*13. 19*
*14. 20*
*15. 21* 
*16. 24*
*17. 27*
*18. 28*
*19. 29* (kein heft gezeigt)
*20. 30*
*21. 31*
*22. 33*
*23. 34*
*24. 35*
*25. 36*
*27. 37*
*28. 38*
*29. 39
**30. 40*
*31. 41*
*32. 42*
*33. 43*
*34. 44*
*35. 46*
*36. 47*
*37. 48* 
*38. 49*
*39. 14*
*40. 17*
*41. 26*
*42. 32*
*43. 52*
*44. 53*
*45. 54*
*46. 75
**47. 76*
*48. 77*
*49. 78*
*50. 81* 

der letzte war dann wohl CDL 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/838121-post40.html


----------



## Xeonus (7. Juni 2009)

Nice! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei (16. Einsendung) 
Da hat EyeForce für die Mods tolle Vorarbeit geleistet ^^


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

6. 8(kein heft gezeigt)
aber ich hoffe das gilt doch, oder?


----------



## S_Fischer (7. Juni 2009)

juhuu auch dabei einsendung 35 jup thx pcgh!

aso das war kein mod ups na dann warten xd


----------



## S_Fischer (7. Juni 2009)

Azzzu schrieb:


> 6. 8(kein heft gezeigt)
> aber ich hoffe das gilt doch, oder?


 
schätze schon sonst wärt ihr ja nicht in der liste.


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube net, dass das gilt, sonst wöre es ja unfair 

die Liste ist ja einfach nur von einem User erstellt und soll zeigen wer überhaupt Chancen hat. Ich war dann wohl zu spät


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube net, dass das gilt, sonst wöre es ja unfair
> 
> die Liste ist ja einfach nur von einem User erstellt und soll zeigen wer überhaupt Chancen hat. Ich war dann wohl zu spät



Naja, mal sehen was die Mods sagen. Aber unfair finde ich es nicht, da ja einer lieber was in der hand hat und der andere aufem PC


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

mal sehen was die sagen...ich würd's dir ja gönnen 

aber irgendwer anders muss doch das Heft schon gekauft haben, ich bin nach meiner Berechnung an 52. Stelle wenn ich die nicht mitzähle die sich ohne Heft fotografiert haben...

@alle die gewonnen haben:

Kauft euch schnell das Heft, dann könnt ihr eure Einsendung zurücknehmen und ich kriege auch noch eins


----------



## EyeForce (7. Juni 2009)

chancen zu verlieren haben meiner meinung die die ihre bilder nicht hier hochgeladen haben da dies meist immer gewollt wird von den mods und die die nicht was anfassbares gezeigt haben. aber das entscheiden die mods


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2009)

dein erster Gedanken hat für mich noch einen nachvollziehbaren Sinn, aber wieso sollte jemand ausgeschlossen werden, weil er "nur" das E-Paper besitzt? 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

es gibt aber auch einsendungen auf denen sich weder ein heft, noch ein e-paper befindet.


----------



## n1u-niu (7. Juni 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch einsendungen auf denen sich weder ein heft, noch ein e-paper befindet.


 Auf jder Einsendung ist ein Heft bzw. ein e-Paper zusehen. Wo siehst du welche ohne Heft? (Bis auf das mit Al Bundy. Das zählt ja sowieso nicht ^^)


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

n1u-niu schrieb:


> (Bis auf das mit Al Bundy. Das zählt ja sowieso nicht ^^)



freyny80 hat auch kein Heft (*petz*)

EDIT//

Wenn nur hier hochgeladene Fotos zählen sind sogar noch drei (?) Plätze frei. Aktuelle gibt es 50 Anlagen, aber manche haben ja mehrere bilder gepostet.


----------



## FloTalon (7. Juni 2009)

Komme zwar zu spät, aber hier noch mein Bild 

Schade, hab gestern noch kurz vor der News Meldung hier auf die page geschaut he he.
Na ja *g*


Beste Grüße
Euer Flo


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mich nicht dran beteiligen......

Da mich sowieso nur wenige ausgaben der Extended-Versionen interessieren.

Ich glaub ich hab nur ein oder zweimal eine Extended-Ausgaben nachbestellt


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (7. Juni 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube net, dass das gilt, sonst wöre es ja unfair



Was ist daran unfair? Ich hab diese Ausgabe nur als PDF und es wird nicht explizit nach einer Printausgabe verlangt.


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

TheRealSephiroth schrieb:


> Was ist daran unfair? Ich hab diese Ausgabe nur als PDF und es wird nicht explizit nach einer Printausgabe verlangt.



dito


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

juhu Danke PCGHX, freu mich schon total auf mein heft , muss ich jetzt EyeForce meine Adresse zukommen lassen?


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (7. Juni 2009)

Ist ja lächerlich jetzt die Teilnehmer aus dem Rennen werfen zu wollen, nur weil man selbst zu spät dran war.

@Fighter3
Du hast verloren, nimm's wie ein Mann.

@PCGH
Tolle Aktion!


----------



## Azzzu (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würd auch gern wissen wie es jetzt langläuft. Aber heute ist Sonntag. Morgen wird sich bestimmt ein Admin drum kümmern.


----------



## EyeForce (7. Juni 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt EyeForce meine Adresse zukommen lassen?



lol qwned 

ich bin kein mod^^
mir war blos langweilig deshalb hab ichs gemacht.

du kannst mir aber gern deine adresse zu senden, aber vorher will ich noch wissen was für hardware du zuhause rumliegen hast und ob du toast brot hast

PS: ich würd gern mal bei PCGH arbeiten wollen^^


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2009)

Jo also mit Tostbrot kann ich nicht dienen, und meine hardware steht hier drunter , abe rich hätte ein Vollkornriegel


----------



## majokaese (7. Juni 2009)

EyeForce schrieb:


> gewinner:
> 
> *1. 2*
> *2. 4*
> ...



Du hast meinen Beitrag vergessen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...chenkt-50-extended-ausgaben-3.html#post838054

Ich finde nur nicht den Button, um die Datei anzuhängen  Ich hoffe das zählt trotzdem, sonst wär's ja ein bisschen unfair


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Juni 2009)

TheRealSephiroth schrieb:


> Ist ja lächerlich jetzt die Teilnehmer aus dem Rennen werfen zu wollen, nur weil man selbst zu spät dran war.
> 
> @Fighter3
> Du hast verloren, nimm's wie ein Mann.



Hey,

versteht doch mal 'nen Spaß. Ich meinte ja auch nicht die mit einer e-book ausgabe, sondern die, die gar kein Heft haben. Gegen e-books habe ich nichts


----------



## n1u-niu (7. Juni 2009)

majokaese schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag vergessen
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...chenkt-50-extended-ausgaben-3.html#post838054
> 
> Ich finde nur nicht den Button, um die Datei anzuhängen  Ich hoffe das zählt trotzdem, sonst wär's ja ein bisschen unfair



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wer gewonnen hat oder nicht, entscheiden immer noch die Admins, und nicht die User


----------



## EyeForce (7. Juni 2009)

du stehst doch unter nummer 41.
ich habe anfangs vergessen die leute mit den links zu zählen. dehslab ist das erst weiter unten eingetragen 

und auserdem bin ich sicher das die admins alles nachkontrollieren werden


----------



## majokaese (7. Juni 2009)

Hoppla, soweit unten hab ich nicht geschaut


----------



## bratak1991 (8. Juni 2009)

wann meldet sich hier mal ein admin oder mod mit den echten gewinnern zu wort? und was ist nun mit den adressen?


----------



## Azzzu (8. Juni 2009)

Ihr mächtigen Herren von PCGH wir warten ... ^^
Oder war das nur ein Joke um uns Bilder zu entlocken xD


----------



## Fighter3 (8. Juni 2009)

PCGH will eine Datenbank über alle User anlegen...und ihnen haben die Fotos gefehlt


----------



## EyeForce (8. Juni 2009)

vllt brauchten sie paar bilder von männern höhö


----------



## Azzzu (8. Juni 2009)

Schade das nicht EINE Frau mitgemacht hat^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Azzzu schrieb:


> Schade das nicht EINE Frau mitgemacht hat^^


 
Es gibt sicher auch Frauen, die sich hier nicht outen wollen.
Man könnte ja sonst was von ihnen denken.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2009)

Da ich schon Anfragen per PN erhalte: Die Ausgaben werden natürlich in Kürze verschickt. Bitte bedenkt, dass bei uns niemand herumsitzt, der nur für das Auswerten von Gewinnspielen und Verschicken von Preisen bezahlt wird. Geduldet euch bitte noch ein kleines bißchen.


----------



## Schm1ddi (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ich schon Anfragen per PN erhalte: Die Ausgaben werden natürlich in Kürze verschickt. Bitte bedenkt, dass bei uns niemand herumsitzt, der nur für das Auswerten von Gewinnspielen und Verschicken von Preisen bezahlt wird. Geduldet euch bitte noch ein kleines bißchen.


 


Dafür gibt es doch Praktikanten... 

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## sirhot (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ich schon Anfragen per PN erhalte: Die Ausgaben werden natürlich in Kürze verschickt. Bitte bedenkt, dass bei uns niemand herumsitzt, der nur für das Auswerten von Gewinnspielen und Verschicken von Preisen bezahlt wird. Geduldet euch bitte noch ein kleines bißchen.




vergisst die unterschriften drauf nicht


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bitte bedenkt, dass bei uns niemand herumsitzt, der nur für das Auswerten von Gewinnspielen und Verschicken von Preisen bezahlt wird. Geduldet euch bitte noch ein kleines bißchen.



also wenn ihr zahlt, würde ich das sogar übernehmen


----------



## Schm1ddi (9. Juni 2009)

sirhot schrieb:


> vergisst die unterschriften drauf nicht


 


STIMMT GENAU!!!
BITTE!!!!!

Mir reicht auch schon von Henne Schröder, Daniel Möllendorf, Carsten Spille und Oliver Pusse (Thilo Bayer brauch nicht, der hat ja sowieso schon)

Wenn ihr zehn Hefte pro Raucherpause unterschreibt ist das recht schnell erledigt und ergibt somit kaum Mehraufwand das Geld kosten würde

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Juni 2009)

JA BITTE!!! Das wäre nett


----------



## markyhh (9. Juni 2009)

und meins dann bitte sauber lassen...


----------



## bratak1991 (9. Juni 2009)

ja, genau. unterschreiben  und wie ists nun mit adressdaten?


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ich schon Anfragen per PN erhalte: Die Ausgaben werden natürlich in Kürze verschickt. Bitte bedenkt, dass bei uns niemand herumsitzt, der nur für das Auswerten von Gewinnspielen und Verschicken von Preisen bezahlt wird. Geduldet euch bitte noch ein kleines bißchen.



Abwarten und Cola trinken - ich hasse Tee


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. Juni 2009)

Servus,

ich habe eben ausgezählt. Alle Gewinner werden per PN um ihre Adresse gebeten. Autogramme wird es leider nicht geben.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Azzzu (9. Juni 2009)

Für alle die es interessiert: Die Leute mit den digitalen Zeitschriften wurden auch gewertet.
lg

EDit: Yeah, ich habe meine 100 Beiträge Grenze überschritten xD


----------



## S_Fischer (9. Juni 2009)

herzlichen Glückwunsch , warum sollten die mit e paper nicht auch gewertet werden, ich meine die haben ja schließlich auch geld bezahlt und die Zeitschrift ist genauso vollwertig wie eine andere man kann sie nur nicht überlall lesen, wie ist das eigentlich mit den dvd daten bei der e-paper?


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Juni 2009)

DANKE!!! 

Super Aktion


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

Boa bleib doch mal ruhig! 
Sie sind kein Versandhandel bei dem du für das Heft bezahlt hast. Du hattest das Glück, dass du einer der ersten 50 User warst, die an dieser Verlosung teilgenommen haben. Auch hat das Computec-Team bestimmt noch ein wenig Arbeit auf dem Tisch liegen. 
Sie werden die Hefte schon rausschicken.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Juni 2009)

Hey,

ich will doch hier niemanden hetzten, war wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage...deleted


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juni 2009)

Die gute Nachricht: Die Kollegen machen die Hefte gerade fertig für den Versand. 
Die schlechte Nachricht: Es fehlen noch Adressen! Ohne Adresse können wir nichts verschicken.


----------



## majokaese (10. Juni 2009)

Cool, freu mich schon  Danke nochmal


----------



## n1u-niu (12. Juni 2009)

Juhuu! Die PCGH Extended ist heute angekommen. 
Danke PCGH!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mir fehlen noch die Adressen von *xxl-et und markyhh* - ohne Anschrift kein Heft. Bitte per PN an mich.

Danke,
Marco


----------



## YankeeF (12. Juni 2009)

Die Extended Version ist bei mir Heute auch angekommen -> Vielen Dank!


----------



## EyeForce (12. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist sie auch angekommen, vielen danke PCGH


----------



## majokaese (12. Juni 2009)

Meine ist auch heute gekommen  Fettes THX dafür


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. Juni 2009)

Yeah ! Meine ist auch heute Morgen gekommen ! Und Dank des schicken Umschlags kam sie auch (im Gegensatz zu dem nassen EMP Magazin Lappen) unbeschadet an 

P.S.: Marco albert hat vom Umstieg von der Windows 7 Beta auf den RC keinen Unterschied gemerkt ? Alleine die Tatsache das der "Show Playlist" Button im Videofenster entfernt wurde hat für mich als Grund ausgereicht wieder Vista draufzuhauen... naja und die Roccat Software hat auch keine Änderungen gespeichert... mal gucken wie es im Oktober in der Final aussieht.


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Juni 2009)

schade...meine ist noch nicht da 

Vllt morgen


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. Juni 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> schade...meine ist noch nicht da
> 
> Vllt morgen


 
Vielleicht aber auch... gar nicht 
Ich dachte du hättest keine mehr abgekriegt ? Oder haste noch ne Mail wegen der Anfrage deiner Adresse gekriegt ? Wenn ja, dann kommt sie bestimmt morgen.


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habe zum Glück noch eine bekommen 

und meine Adresse habe ich natürlich auch schon abgeschickt, aber sie wird schon noch kommen - morgen


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Juni 2009)

Tröste dich, meine war auch nicht im Kasten...aber ich denke das ist je nach Postweg ganz normal.


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Juni 2009)

Meine ist jetzt da 

Juhu


----------



## S_Fischer (13. Juni 2009)

Meine ist auch heute angekommen, danke!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Juni 2009)

Habe meine Ausage ebenfalls heute erhalten. Nochmal vielen Dank für die nette Aktion.


----------



## tex_w (14. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mich hier nun auch noch einmal für meine Ausgabe bedanken.
Ist gestern angekommen und der Extended-Teil ist wieder einmal ganz hilfreich.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. Juni 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> P.S.: Marco Albert hat vom Umstieg von der Windows 7 Beta auf den RC keinen Unterschied gemerkt ?



Echt? Wo schreibe ich das denn?

Marco


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (15. Juni 2009)

Das Heft kam heute an, herzlichen Dank!


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (17. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Echt? Wo schreibe ich das denn?
> 
> Marco


 
Ich meinte nur den Satz "auf den 1. Blick hat sich nichts geändert", der auf Seite 77 steht. 

Beim Lesen des Satzes kam mir sofort wieder das urplötzliche Verschwinden des "Show Playlists" Buttons ins Gedächtnis, weswegen ich mein perfekt laufendes Vista x64 runtergeschmissen hab ! Und dann war der Button im RC nicht mehr da ! Und da ich vorher unter Vista x64 noch die Farbe des Roccat Logos auf der Kone-Maus auf BLAU gestellt hatte, aber unter W7 alle Änderungen nicht mehr von der Roccat Software übernommen wurden, ich die Farbe also nicht mehr auf rot zurückstellen konnte und es UNMÖGLICH IST Nachts zu schlafen wenn das Logo so hell strahlt, das man damit ein Fussballstadion erleuchten könnte... MUSSTE W7RC wieder runter.


----------



## Jami (24. Juni 2009)

HeadCrack0r schrieb:


> Habe momentan leider keine PCGH hier liegen :/
> Aber coole Aktion ^^


 Du frevelhafter!


----------

